# blood oozing out of lump on dogs leg



## kaisa

I first noticed a small plum sized soft lump on my 14 year old dogs leg on saturday. A few minutes ago I just looked over and noticed blood all over his bed and then lots of blood oozing out of the lump....

I called the vet and we have an app't for 5pm but in the mean time has anyone seen this or knows what it could be or if its really serious? thanks


----------



## Mferko

14 years old omg
what breed


----------



## taureandragon76

The only suggestion I could make right now is just make sure it stays clean. Is it just blood or other stuff mixed in with it?


----------



## kelly528

All I can think of is that in humans, bleeding moles are a sign of melanoma. Perhaps it is a skin tumor of sorts?

My second guess your be a cyst or abscess but in that case you would be seeing fluid or pus (respectively) rather than blood so that seems very unlikely. So in my inexpert opinion it doesn't sound like an infection.

Was the lump hard, firm, spongy or squishy?


----------



## ibenu

You can boil yourself a cup of orange peakoe tea.. Then as the bag is cooler (but still warm) compress to the area.. It contains anti-inflammatories as well as natural antibacterial stuff. I use it on my dogs owees when they wont stop bleeding.... Hang in there its really stressful when your pup is hurt....

Let us know what the vet says....


----------



## taureandragon76

tea bags also work to get rid of pink eye


----------



## kaisa

im not having good pet luck today  my cat was throwing up all morning, my oldest betta is dieing and now Max is bleeding like mad 

anyways it looks like just blood is comming out, nothing else. It is REALLY squishy and everytime I touched it blood with rush out....I'll try the tea method for some relief. Thanks guys 

Im trying to not let him walk around but when he does he walks fine.

heres a pic of the owie and one of him just chillin


----------



## hgi

He is a very pretty fella, hope it is nothing serious.

I know my cat had a bump on his neck from who know what, and the gf asked me to look at it. So I did and once I moved all the hair out of the way I found a small scab that I touched ever so lightly and BAM so much puff came out, followed by dark blood. It was so nasty, I ended up just cleaning the area with a warm cloth, put some pollyform on it then pet him till he fell asleep. 

In the morning he was back to his normal self.

In your photo my 1st guess is a cyst or abscess, but I'm no vet and it's hard to tell anything in a photo.


----------



## kaisa

Mferko said:


> 14 years old omg
> what breed


im not sure what breed he is... got him from the SPCA and his card said "hound mix"


----------



## kaisa

hgi said:


> He is a very pretty fella, hope it is nothing serious.
> 
> I know my cat had a bump on his neck from who know what, and the gf asked me to look at it. So I did and once I moved all the hair out of the way I found a small scab that I touched ever so lightly and BAM so much puff came out, followed by dark blood. It was so nasty, I ended up just cleaning the area with a warm cloth, put some pollyform on it then pet him till he fell asleep.
> 
> In the morning he was back to his normal self.
> 
> In your photo my 1st guess is a cyst or abscess, but I'm no vet and it's hard to tell anything in a photo.


it does look like he had a little sore in the middle of his lump too. He might have been licking and it opened up causing all the blood to come out.

Part of me wants to just gently release all the blood myself and clean the wound and moniter it but I think I better just take him in or I might regret it if it turns out to be very serious


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Hey Kaisa 

I would not release the fluid inside yourself. My cat had an abscess on her back, I squeezed it out myself but it just kept filling up again. Cici's was puss mixed with blood though. 

Whenever she has a sore or anything I use a warm salt water cloth. The heat will draw any infection to the surface and the salt will clean the site. 

In the end Cici had to have surgery to clean out the abscess and it never came back. 

I hope that it turns out to be nothing serious and just do what you can to keep him comfortable.


----------



## rescuepenguin

You already have a vet appointment at 5. I would treat symptoms ie Bleeding. Wrap it up, if you have a first aid kit put sterile guaze (sp). Then pack it off with pads to absorb the blood. If you get to panic mode with bleeding and blood loss forget about waiting till 5. Pack the dog in the car and go to the vet immediately. I'm offering to assist, but I don't have the car and have a 2 yr old with me today. Any questions pm me


----------



## kaisa

thanks guys  

I didn;t think I could wait until 5pm so I called the vet and they said I could bring him in at 2:15 instead so not much longer till we leave. Right now he's just laying on his bed with paper towel under the wound.

He will not stop licking at it so he's got his cone on now and looking pretty pitiful  

Will update once we get home


----------



## rescuepenguin

No harm in going now in case they can squeeze you in a little early, most people don't mind an emergency case going ahead of them


----------



## kaisa

Go figure as soon as we got there his lump had magically disapeared. Strange. It must of just been filled with only blood. The vet is just having me soak it in epsom salt twice a day before we do any drastic (expensive) testings then go back in 7 days for a check up. He also did a Cytology and just found puss cells.

The sore looks REALLY bad and really raw right now. I feel bad for my boy cause it looks so bad but at least he doesnt seem to be in any pain or discomfort.


----------



## April

I see them all the time on old dogs. Especially sheltie type dogs and old dogs. They get purple and hard all it takes is a touch with something and they burst. Bleed. Like anything. It may fill again


----------



## kelly528

Huh! Must be a cyst of some sort :/

Oh well... nothing to do but keep it clean to prevent infection now.


----------



## BullDog

Yikes! Sounds like an ordeal! Glad it's looking OK now. 

Not sure if it would be the same thing, but a couple years ago my cat got a wound on his neck, and it swelled up to about the size of a ping pong ball, then burst and was all open and nasty. Best we could figure is it was a bite or scratch from another cat that got infected.

Could he have injured himself on something, and it got infected?


----------



## kaisa

aprils aquarium said:


> I see them all the time on old dogs. Especially sheltie type dogs and old dogs. They get purple and hard all it takes is a touch with something and they burst. Bleed. Like anything. It may fill again


yeah it was a little purple then bled like a cup of blood when it burst. very weird.

Now it just looks plain disgusting. the vet said not to cone him and it was okay for him to lick but I left him alone for an hour and he really messed it up bad..he has his cone on now until tonight when I can clean/soak then bandage him up.


----------



## kelly528

Keep the cone on if you want... when we had to cast my dog's leg he licked the toes sticking out of the cast until they were raw and weeping. Just make sure he doesn't get THAT obsessed with the licking!!!


----------



## rescuepenguin

Look for a wrap called "vet wrap", When you wrap it it clings to itself. It works great for human first aid kits too.

Steve


----------



## kaisa

yea the vet sold me a roll of that stuff so we're all set


----------



## kaisa

heres a photo of it if anyone wants to see. I just finished cleaning it a bit

Won't it hurt like hell if I put any sort of salt on it??? im also not sure how im suppose to soak it since its so high up on his leg??


----------



## rescuepenguin

yes it would hurt. Alcohol will work the best, it is a potent killer. And yes it would be painful


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

i would salt it every time you think of it. It works well for many wounds. i am glad to hear he is not worried about it yet.
Salt doesn't seem to bother my cat at all, she used to lick her bum till she had a big open sore on the back. I just use paper towel to ensure it is clean and dip the paper towel in warm salty water and hold it on there for about 5 mins or so. I would do this around every hour or so and it should clear it up.


----------



## kaisa

well wish me luck guys  It's been a bad day.... its not only Max I have to worry about. Diesel threw up a bunch this morning and had 5 runny bowel movements through out the day. he slept most of the day and just woke up now and he looks really weak and sad  im hoping is just from the fresh catnip I gave him on sat and sun but who knows  he also drank some fish water last night so maybe from that.

I just salted Max in the bath and it started to thunder so he freaked out badly in the tub and almost broke his hip. He's good now and I've got him all bandaged up wiht polysporin on the wound. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I hope everyone will be doing better by tomorrow, just take it easy and try not to stress (I know easier said than done) I will be sending my healing thoughts your way tonight. We will see how in tune they really are lol


----------



## VinnyD

hope all works out and turn out ok... s**t happens..just that once in a while it's like diarrhea...


----------



## Victor

good luck with it all. Poor doggie. I know how it feels as a dog owner myself =S


----------



## kaisa

he wound looks a lot worse now  hes got a big hole in his leg and rawness all around it...im wondering if I should leave it unwrapped tonight so it can air-dry or if it would be better if I wrapped it up?? I would cone him so he doesn't lick it all night.


----------



## anessa

I think wrapping it up will be better if it is as bad as you describe. It is important to keep clean and it should be less painful if protected. Just use gauze dressing and change the dressing regularly to keep it clean. I would contact the vet again to check what to do next. Did he indicate using any kind of salve or anything to prevent infection?

By the way, I'm not an expert or anything. I'm just thinking of what would be best if a person was in this situation. First aid for a wound is pretty similar.


----------



## thefishwife

How's he doing now?


----------



## kaisa

Not doing good at all  I think we're going to have to go back to the vet... he's really hurting now... he won't let me clean it with epsom salts and it was a huge fight just to put the polysporin and bandages on.

I've never seen anything like it before and it scares me but im afraid if we go back to the vet all they can do is run tests which of course costs lots of money.

I put the pic behind a link since it is pretty gruesome. Remember that it started out as a lump with no visible sore then 2 days after it burst it's turned into this mess 

http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb25/kaisaw/?action=view&current=wound-1.jpg


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Wow I hope you get it figured out soon. To me it doesn't look to bad, It looks very clean. In my Opinion I do this on my self as well. I like to let the wounds be dry that way they get a chance to scab over. If you keep it wrapped, would it not keep the wound moist??
Just a thought to ponder. I don't want to suggest anything that may make it worse. I do hope you can get it solved very soon though, and I would keep trying with the Epsom salts.


----------



## kaisa

thank you  

so you think he doesn't need to go back to see the vet yet?? i will leave the bandage off for tonight and see how it goes since the wound is really moist. ill keep trying with the salts but i don't want to hurt him


----------



## Claudia

Omg poor doggy and u, i know is hard cause u cant stop worrying. I think u should clean it with hydrogen peroxide then apply polysporin, dont rap it up let it b, your dog my lick it but if u put that cone thing on him should b better


----------



## thefishwife

That is quite the sore! If you leave it unwrapped, and he begins to lick it, it will make it much worse! 

I realize that going to the vets costs money, but it would be something I would do, since its not healing. 

I can only imagine how it must be for both you and him.


----------



## onefishtwofish

try this . it works great on open wounds. it puffs out to cover the area. used it for years on my horses. http://www.drugs.com/vet/wonder-dust-wound-powder.html

try calling the otter co-op in pitt meadows or the pharmacare in cloverdale to see if they have it.


----------



## onefishtwofish

try the wonderdust and keep the cone on him


----------



## onefishtwofish

when my daughter got bit in the face by a dog on her lip the dr said to swish with peroxide. it doen't sting and you can irrigate with a syringe, or saline solution of disolved epsoms in hot water cooled to warm. i wonder if he has one of the brain looking things old dogs get that maybe ripped off somehow....


----------



## Victor

kaisa said:


> thank you
> 
> so you think he doesn't need to go back to see the vet yet?? i will leave the bandage off for tonight and see how it goes since the wound is really moist. ill keep trying with the salts but i don't want to hurt him


a moist wound is usually white blood cells fighting an infection. I don't think keeping it unwrapped would just solve the issue. Like thefishwife said, if your dog licks it, it'll likely get even more infected.

I suggest going to the vet again and run the tests. My labrador had skin infection that wouldn't go away and I finally bucked up and paid for a 500 dollar allergy test which ended up easier and cheaper than going back and fourth to the vet and trying different foods and medicines.


----------



## Pamela

Poor Max, I hope that he feels better soon.


----------



## kaisa

thanks pam  Last night was bad--his dressing fell down his leg so he licked it ALL NIGHT!!

we;ll go back to the vet in a few days if its worse or not better. it sounds bad and I hate to say it but max is old, 14 now so its not like he has lots of years left. I dont know if I'd be to drop $1000s of dollers to fix him up if he needs testing then surgery and who knows what


----------



## Victor

I REALLY REALLY wish things work out for you..

I'm sure it won't be too bad


----------



## kelly528

I know older animals and humans heal significantly slower than they do in their youth so fingers crossed there's no more complications!


----------



## kaisa

i think I might know what happened. either on saturday or sunday he was really excited to go for a walk and ran really fast around a corner and wiped out so hard on the hardwood floors...too bad I can't remember if it happened the day before or after I first noticed the lump.

his sore is 10x worse than yesterday since he licked it all night but he seems fine other than that. still eating/drinking/bathrooming/walking/running as normal  

the sore reminds me of the flesh eating diesese


----------



## GreenGanja

get him a cone for his head........ 

of course hes going to lick it thats what they do...

wish you the best of luck

-Mike


----------



## kaisa

hes got a cone but usually not needed to use while hes bandaged up since he cant lick anyways.. last night i just didn't do his dressing tight enough so it slid down his leg and he got to lick. i only use it when hes not bandaged up and im not around.. he has a very hard time getting around with it on lol


----------



## effox

Hope he gets better. My dog has the same thing on his elbow, however I got him anti-inflammatories before it burst, so I don't have to worry about infection like you do.

Best of luck, and keep a good eye out for that little bugger licking the wound, infection is what will do him in. Make sure you smell the area if you can for signs of it turning.


And I can totally relate to your aged dog, I had to put mine down at 9, his body just fell apart on him and I couldn't justify the surgeries at his age for a big dog.


WISH YOU AND MAX THE BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## kaisa

I wish I would of tooken him in right away when I noticed the lump- all this could of probably been avoided.

It sucks when our pet friends get old and die  makes me not want to have pets but I know that will never happen


----------



## thefishwife

Woulda, coulda, shoulda, isn't going to change anything, except make you feel bad. You felt at the time you were doing the right thing. How were you suppose to know it would develop into something like this. The best thing you can do is continue to watch it and make a trip back to the vets. If he is continuing to lick it, the wound will never heal over, never scab.

It does suck when our pet friends get old and die - as you know I recently put our dog down, very suddenly b/c of GDV - Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus, it all happened from start to finish in 1 hour 45 min. I never thought in a million years I would adopt again, my heart was so broken as he was my dog, I still cry over him, but we did adopt and now have Daisy, and our love for her is just as great as it was with Kimo. 

I sooooo know what you are going through and its so tough, just know I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## kelly528

TBH the vet most likely would have lanced it, which would put you in the same boat you're in now. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## kaisa

thanks to everyone who helped me  it's very much appreciated

In some of the pics you can see he also has a little growth above his big owwie.. hes had it for a long time and the vet didn't think anything of it but last night around 1am it started oozing blood just like the other wound so I wonder if thre somehow connected

On the positive side his big owie is about 75% healed this morning


----------



## kaisa

I need an opinion or two  since his wound is allmost all healed up is it really nessissary I go back to the vet for him to look at it or will I be fine in just monitering it for any changes?


----------



## onefishtwofish

i dont think there is much he is gonna do but look at it and say...it is looking better. not like at this point he needs to medically intercede. i would watch for changes.


----------



## Claudia

Looks so much better, i think u should just keep an eye on it and if starts getting bad again the go to get it checked


----------

